# [Commons NET] Prüfen, ob auf FTP Datei vorhanden ist



## mad-din (15. Apr 2008)

Hi Leute!

Wie kann man sinnvoll prüfen, ob auf einem FTP-Server eine bestimmte Datei vorhanden ist? Momentan habe ich eine Methode, die den Dateinamen samt Pfad bekommt und dann in das entsprechende Verzeichnis am FTP-Server wechselt, alle darin enthaltenen Dateien auflistet und prüft, ob der Dateiname darin vorkommt. Wenn ja, heißt es, dass die Datei am FTP-Server vorhanden ist, wenn nein, dann nicht. 
Gibt es da eine sinnvollere Überprüfung? Als Bibliothek steht mir die Commons NET zur Verfügung.

Danke & viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## sliwalker (15. Apr 2008)

Hi,

meiner Ansicht nach die beste und sauberste Lösung.

Du könntest auch noch versuchen die datei herunter zu laden. Aber bei einem Datenbankdump von 2 GB wird das programm wohl etwas länger laufen. Dafür gibt es den LISt Befehl ja.

Kann mir nichts besseres vorstellen.

greetz
SLi


----------



## mad-din (15. Apr 2008)

Hm,

ja. Weiß ich gar nicht, was ich jetzt sagen soll  Mir wäre noch in den Sinn gekommen, dass es ja eine Fehlermeldung geben muss, wenn man die Datei hochlädt, obwohl sie schon vorhanden ist, aber die wird einfach überschrieben ohne nachzufragen. Dann lasse ich es mal so und optimiere die Methode noch ein bisschen.

Danke & viele Grüße,
Martin


----------

